# Jimbojohns mods



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought I would start a thread acknowledging the great stuff that @jimbojohn55 does with wood and hoppers for grinders. For those that do not know him he is a gifted guy that must live in his basement workshop doing stuff for forum folk. The quality of his work is fantastic and here are some examples of things he has done for me, please add photos of stuff he has done for you. He is a great guy and I highly recommend getting in touch with him if you need anything from wood for your machine ( he is really reasonable to boot)

Mythos cut down hoppers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anfim super caimano conversion to sp11 spec, cut down hopper and front plate


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Beautiful work


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Yep. He's a fount of grinder knowledge as well as hand made items. Forum legend.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Badgerman said:


> Yep. He's a fount of grinder knowledge as well as hand made items. Forum legend.


I will now have to buy myself a cape !


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Meh, just wear your underpants on the outside.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:


> Meh, just wear your underpants on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

'Super pimper' extrodinar. One of the absolute pleasures of this forum is admiring the craftmanship and attention to detail shown by jj55 in his 'pimp my' threads. I've been known to go back and re read them just for the pleasure they bring, its becoming a rare thing these days, someone who takes this much pride in there workmanship. I'd take my hat of but its snowing and id rather leave it on if that's ok by thee


----------

